# L'iPad chez Boulanger le 28 mai ?



## xtof22 (16 Mai 2010)

Salut,

je viens de voir que l'iPad serait dispo chez boulanger à partir du 28 mai.
J'avais lu qu'il serait dispo à la Fnac et chez Darty, mais il serait aussi dispo chez Boulanger.

A voir sur le site internet : http://www.boulanger.fr/mp3_mp4/nouveaute_apple_ipad/c_62301.htm
J'espère qu'Apple va correctement livrer tous les Darty, Fnac et Boulanger


----------



## chafpa (16 Mai 2010)

xtof22 a dit:


> J'espère qu'Apple va correctement livrer tous les Darty, Fnac et Boulanger


Wait and see


----------



## guillaumeg (16 Mai 2010)

en france il y a 90 boulangers et seullement 20 d'entres eux vont commercialiser l'ipad..
(on trouve l'actu sur le net)


----------



## xtof22 (18 Mai 2010)

guillaumeg a dit:


> en france il y a 90 boulangers et seullement 20 d'entres eux vont commercialiser l'ipad..
> (on trouve l'actu sur le net)


 
As tu la liste des 20 Boulangers qui proposeront l'iPad le 28 ?


----------



## guillaumeg (18 Mai 2010)

Bas écoute je me demande s'ils n'ont pas changé d'avis. J'ai appelé un boulanger dans le coin ou j'habite et il m'a dit qu'il allait en avoir et que je pouvais le commander. Je suis donc aller du midi chez eux, j'ai donné un accompte de 1xx &#8364; et il m'a dis que je pourrai venir le chercher le jour de la sortie nationale.
Je pensais pas qu'on pouvait faire des préco chez eux. Mais bon comme ca pas besoin d'attendre le 7 juin.


----------



## xsteban (18 Mai 2010)

Il faudra se dépêcher pour aller le chercher chez Boulanger. ça va partir comme des ptits pains.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (18 Mai 2010)

Pas mal pas mal...
Pour le second degré (voir plus si affinité) je te conseil ce topic : 

http://forums.macg.co/ipad/envoye-special-a-lheure-de-lipad-308961.html


----------



## guillaumeg (18 Mai 2010)

ca me touche de voir que l'ipad est déja utilisé dans des émissions d'informations <3.
Pour info je ne sais pas si la fnac fait aussi des préco car je les avais appelé et ils ne me l'ont pas proposé. Ils m'ont juste dis de venir dans l'heure de l'ouverture car ils allaient avoir de grosses quantité mais que la demande est importante..

Croisons les doigts.


----------



## xsteban (18 Mai 2010)

merci pour la route vers le bar  mais j'ai pas soif ^^


----------



## chafpa (18 Mai 2010)

xsteban a dit:


> merci pour la route vers le bar  mais j'ai pas soif ^^


Il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir soif pour aller au bar. C'est un des rares lieux de convivialité


----------



## NyKo4 (19 Mai 2010)

spaceiinvaders a dit:


> Pas mal pas mal...
> Pour le second degré (voir plus si affinité) je te conseil ce topic :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/ipad/envoye-special-a-lheure-de-lipad-308961.html



Et même pour le 3e degrés ...


----------



## guillaumeg (26 Mai 2010)

c'est moi ou l'ipad a disparu du site de boulanger. j'éspère qu'ils ne recontrent pas de problème sinon je vais passer un mauvais week-end. Demain je vais les appeler je pense pour demander confirmation pour aller le chercher vendredi à 12H00


----------



## S.Jobs (30 Mai 2010)

A défaut d'ipad est ce que les mag boulanger ont des accesoires?


----------

